# DeathTouch's 2005 Video



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I have my video ready for you to take a look at. Sorry it is not Mpg. The file was too big, I had to turn it to Real Player. So, if you have Real Player take a look.

https://home.comcast.net/~sloatbyte/halloween.rm


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Very Nice! I loved the background music. Great night shots! How'd ya do it?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Turned off Auto focus.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Ok.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Nice job man. The crypt looks/functions great! I have crypt envy now and have GOT to finish mine for next year.

Good video. I really wish the camera we'd rented was easier to use as a lot of the stuff I took was out of focus and the night vision on ours was uselss.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Nice video DeathTouch.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Ok, I had to mess with the video a little. Tell me what you think. The new one or the old. Which is better. Thank everyone

https://home.comcast.net/~sloatbyte/halloweenx.rm


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Old one. The resolution of the old one is bigger and I didn't really care for the orbs you added to the new one. The quick flashes in the new one were pretty nice though. Maybe you should add those to the old one and keep the larger resolution. Just my $.02


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Try again zombie, I had it set wrong. Then tell me what you think.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Looked great! I agree with Zombie, lose the orbs, and you got a winner!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I am planning on sending the video to Animated Lighting today. I enclosed my edited version that was formated as mpg, Real Audio, and a compressed avi. I also included photos and some uncompressed avi in case they don't want to use my edited version. I hope they do, because in the video you can here my wife saying "Did you fix the ghost yet?" The ghost broke just before Halloween, so I had to fix here. So, keep your eyes pealed on www.animatedlighting.com to see if I am on there. Maybe I will get a free T-shirt. whoooo. LOL. Anyway, thank you all for comments. It always helps to get a 2nd opinion.

I also edited the video without the orbs. If you would like to see it, here is the link. Thanks again everyone.

https://home.comcast.net/~sloatbyte/halloweenx.rm


----------

